
MSDN: Mary Jane Grows Up - Stratoscope
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/mt763241.aspx
======
Stratoscope
It would be easy to dismiss this as just some guy's blog that happens to get
published on MSDN, but it was published in the MSDN paper magazine too.

I do find the terminology interesting. He calls it "weed", but in my
experience it's the much younger generation who call it that. Us oldsters seem
to call it "pot", or sometimes a term I coined back in the day: "programmer's
fuel."

